# bank account



## suzzy (Jul 7, 2014)

hello im new to this i want to move to portugal at the end of the summer after spending to many rainy winters at home and i wanted to ask what the best bank to use in portugal i do have an account with nat west at home but i dont know if they have any branches in portugal ? any advise would be great


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

We've just opened one with MilleniumBCP..They couldn't have been more helpful. we were looked after for 1 hour and 10 minutes by a charming lady who guided us through the process without pushing 'banky type' products down our throats. (although their pet insurance was quite good and we've signed up for that)

As others will tell you, there are a few hurdles to jump through relating to identification, but I'm sure you can sign up in the U.K. into a Portuguese bank which is on U.K. soil if you happen to have a NIF number from Portugal.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We use Millennium and are very happy with them.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No UK bank is represented in Portugal, Barclays Portugal is a totally separate bank and has no link or preferential treatment for Barclays UK customers apart from its dubious reputation.

Our preference is Millennium bcp, v.good English online banking option, branches everywhere, free transfers UK to Portugal
http://ind.millenniumbcp.pt/en/particulares/Pages/Welcome.aspx


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Millennium BCP
63 Queen Victoria Street
London
EC4N 4UA
Telephone: 020 7489 4800

Should you feel the need 

The three of us do not work for Millenium BTW


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The only problem when opening an account in UK is that unless you already have a NIF (Tax) number, the bank give you a temporary one, temporary NIF numbers can be time consuming to exchange for a permanent one.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Do I have to register first ? I would like to email them and ask them the questions due to my concerning. I did but I find chat online only. I do not want to register first.. Not yet anyway.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

bearmon2010 said:


> Do I have to register first ? I would like to email them and ask them the questions due to my concerning. I did but I find chat online only. I do not want to register first.. Not yet anyway.


http://ind.millenniumbcp.pt/en/particulares/Pages/Welcome.aspx

Click on Accounts lots of information there, you don't have to open an account to contact them but you'd be better to phone, never found Portuguese companies good at replying to emails.

Without a NIF number you cannot open a Portuguese Bank Account from anywhere


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I am aware of a NIF number. It doesnt matter to me. I am just asking them the question. 

I clicked bancomail.. Asked for user code. I guess click to chat is the best result as you said that they might rarely good at replying to emails, huh ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bancomail is only for customers who have accounts


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh, alright. I will use chat online next day or so. Obrigado! Muito apreciado!


----------



## GrayEdwards (Jul 8, 2014)

I use Millennium there is the option to use the website in English which is very handy!


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, I know. I born there and they speaks two languages. It is great to have two languages than one language. You should learn to speak in Portuguese-PT language. That's why I have two. PRACTICE AND PRACTICE!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What an odd comment if your Portuguese is so good then why do you have to ask all the questions you do? about Portugal when there is lots more information available in Portuguese than English

I practice but I'm also realistic to know I'll never ever be fluent or totally competent with spoken Portuguese


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

LOL.. odd comment ? I didnt say my Portuguese is so good.. I didnt seen my sentence in there. I said practice and practice. I bet that you do not understand deaf people. I am deaf myself which I mentioned to you, canoeman, before.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...94-how-open-portugal-azores-bank-account.html -- found number 9 in there. 

Being deaf without hearing the sound and pronunciation in Portuguese-PT was never easy but write and read in Portuguese-PT was and always very helpful for deaf Portuguese people. I lost my Portuguese language when I came to America with my family and raise in English speaking school. I do not have hearing friends to communicate effectively through writing. I only have most English deaf friends. A two deaf Portuguese didnt read and write Portuguese at all. I do. A hearing Portuguese friends I hang out with was through reading the lips and body language. Yes, I regretted not to keep my Portuguese written language alive so I practice in Portuguese as much as in English. Nobody's perfect. Please understand and be careful at what you are saying to some people like me. I forgive you, anyway.


----------

